# Need Help Asap With My S.elongatus



## 4tog (Jan 31, 2011)

Look at this guys, yesterday my elong was clean, today this thing popped out. Any idea what this might be ? 
What should i do ? I want to act as quickly as possible, if there wont be any replies by tommorow im going to cut it out and hope for the best. 
Fish is acting normaly, chasing fingers mad as always. Havent eaten last night, but it happens from time to time.

I hope you will be able to help me, heres the picture



























Regards !


----------



## Lester (Aug 2, 2012)

personally imo, i encounter once before this on my rhombeus, mine came off by itself after a few water change and some melafix solution.

hope it helps

cheers


----------



## 4tog (Jan 31, 2011)

Lester said:


> personally imo, i encounter once before this on my rhombeus, mine came off by itself after a few water change and some melafix solution.
> 
> hope it helps
> 
> cheers


ill try just to be patient...Its smaller already







Thanks for help !


----------

